

“The dog came back to life, but died 17 hours later from pulmonary edema” [1998] - chaghalibaghali
http://www.cryonet.org/cgi-bin/dsp.cgi?msg=9730

======
hyp0
This reads like science fiction, even unto the name, _Trans Time_.

